# Aluminium Dipstick Top - £14.50 - Ready to Send!



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Evening all,

Today, I have picked up a batch of aluminium dipstick top replacements and personally, I think they look great  A really nice finish, with a domed top and nice solid feel. They are designed to eradicate that horrible yellow/orange handle on your dipstick and improve the look of your engine bay.

They are available in natural machined aluminium or anodised silver. Both finishes look great, the natural aluminium is a much more polished finish and the clear anodising provides a more textured satin silver finish. The natural product will need a small amount of maintenance, perhaps a rub down with Autosol every 6 months. The anodised finish will last many years in the engine bay with no maintenance.

*Fitting*
Full fitting instructions will be supplied, but in summary.... To fit this piece, you need to remove the orange loop on the handle using a stanley knife or dremel. This will leave behind a small amount of exposed metal and to fit the dipstick on in its place, you simply use the screw and allen key provided to hold the dipstick in place.

*What's Included?
*1 x Aluminium Dipstick Top
1 x Grub Screw
1 x Allen Key

I'd like to offer to the forum an introductory price of £14.50 including delivery, and I'll run this through to Christmas this year. So it's a nice little stocking filler 

[smiley=santa.gif]

Some images of the product...

*Natural Aluminium*





































*Silver Anodised*


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Product is now ready so updated with pics


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Do these suit the MK2?


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

adamchelseafc said:


> Do these suit the MK2?


I don't think they do actually, although I'm going to grab a MK2 dipstick this week and double check.

Will let you know


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

All who have purchased so far were sent today  Lot's more ready to send :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some pictures below showing how the product fixes to the dipstick and what it looks like fitted....


----------



## Bcruz (Oct 27, 2015)

Would love one of these how would I send you payment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've PM'd you


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## raugusto (Dec 15, 2011)

interested also in one for mk2...


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

Bcruz said:


> Would love one of these how would I send you payment
> Hi love one of you have any left for mk1 cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi mate any tops left!?!

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/
acsperformanceparts


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent your payment over dude will defo post some install pics to this thread once it's install. Excited to receive it now mate be safe and ta in advance.



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

#MythicBooster said:


> Sent your payment over dude will defo post some install pics to this thread once it's install. Excited to receive it now mate be safe and ta in advance.


Posted this morning, thanks mate


----------



## 1961greg (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi I'd like one of the polished ones how do I pay for it thanks


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM'd


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Install complete with a super fast dispatch, I thought 1 day was quite acceptable ;-) hehe. Looking awesome very very pleased.




























Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/
acsperformanceparts


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Superb job mate, you don't hang around :lol: Looking good


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Brendanb86 said:


> Superb job mate, you don't hang around :lol: Looking good


Do u do any other custom parts mate?? Thanks again



Audi4U, VAG specialists
www.audi4u.co.uk
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I do. I have engine bay bolts and air vent mobile phone/sat nav mounts...

Engine bay bolts with strut and gear surround bolts - viewtopic.php?f=4&t=325205

Air vent mount - viewtopic.php?f=4&t=660154


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bump


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,
I'd like one of the polished ones how do I pay?

Thanks Ron


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Brendan. Top job.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Are these still available

Cheers


----------



## sarnia (May 1, 2017)

Would like one also if still available?

Thanks


----------

